# I lost my mom last night



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Shortly after being transferred to Hospice yesterday, my mom passed away. She was a brave woman who fought right up until the very end. I will miss her dearly. I feel so lost right now. I know I need to be strong for my dad, but its so hard. Please keep us in your prayers.


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I am soo sorry that you lost your mom. I lost my dad about a year and a half ago and I know how you are feeling. If you need anything please let me know. I will be praying for you and your family.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I am really really sorry to hear about your mom. Please know that you are in my prayers!!!


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. Both of my parents are deceased and I know how you are feeling. She will always be in your heart. xoxo


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

My condolences to you and your family..... will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh I am so very sorry for your loss of your Mom! Yes it's a very very hard thing to go thru... ( I was 24 when I lost my Mom)... but with the help and support of those who care you will get thru it. I believe even you Mom help you as well.... for I truly believe they are close to us in a special way.
Will be praying for you ....


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

(((Karen))) I'm so very sorry you lost your Mom. My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I am so very sorry about your Mom. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Karen, I am so sorry for your loss. I lost my mother,last month, the next few weeks will be especially hard. Feel free to PM me if you ever need to unload.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Karen, I am deeply sorry about the loss of your Mother. It is terribly hard to lose a loved one. Prayers to you and your family.....hugs!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I know how it feels,I lost both my parents when I was young and now I'm going through it with my adopted parents. o matter how old you get,you still want to call your parents when things happen in your life...


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Karen, you have my deepest sympathy. It is a very hard time. :grouphug:


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

I am _so_ sincerely sorry for the lose you and your family are experiencing. Prayers heading your way


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your mom. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## doobie mommy (Feb 18, 2012)

I am so sorry you lost your Mom, I know the empty feeling inside. God Bless You and your Family through these hard times.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

My condolences to you and your family. May you each find the comfort and love of each other to get through this difficult time.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Karen, I am so very very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

My deepest sympathy to you and your family.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Karen, I am so sorry about your mother's passing  I will keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers. ::hug::


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

View attachment 106129


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so sorry for the loss of your mom. You and your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Please accept my heartfelt condolences upon the loss of your Mother. I was truly sorry to hear of her passing.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

So sorry to hear this sad news. *hugs*


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Karen please accept my condolences...i'll keep you and your family in my prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

So sorry for your loss of your Mom.
You and your Dad are in my prayers.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear this. Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

im so sorry for your loss my prayers with you xo


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Karen, I'm sorry for your loss. Make sure you take care of yourself. I lost my Mom this past August. I still find myself thinking I need to call her about stuff. Your not alone,let us know if you need anything.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Karen, I am so sorry for your loss. You have my deepest sympathy.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Karen, I am so sorry. My deepest sympathy to you and your family.


----------



## Orchid (Sep 25, 2011)

So sorry you lost your mom. Your family is in our prayers.


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

Karen so very sorry about the loss of your mother. My mother has too passed & now is my very special angel.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

My heart goes out to you Karen---there is no deeper loss than (and the grief that comes) from losing one's mom. I believe in a life hereafter, but that does not take away the human pain that you must embrace. May you know of our loving care!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh Karen! I am just reading this and my heart aches for your loss. I wish there was something, anything that I could do to ease your pain. Please know that I will pray for you and keep you in loving thoughts. Big, big hugs dear friend.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss, prayers for you & your family.


----------



## DeniseA. (Dec 5, 2012)

Ill be keeping you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Karen so sorry in the loss of your mom, my heart goes out to your and your family. My mom has been gone 12 years and I still miss her so much. I'll keep you in my prayers..


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Karen just getting this I'm so so deeply sorry for the loss of your mum , Albert sends you his wet kisses and me my hugs , your in our thoughts and prayers xx try be strong for your sad I' went through same thing 5 years ago with my mum dying xx


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers are with you. My mom has been very ill and I have been trying to get prepared for the same.


----------



## HalosMommy (Apr 8, 2012)

I am sooo sorry for your loss. There are no words that can express how sorry I am for you and your family. I am sending you love, hugs and support. You and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

You and your family have my sincere sympathy. Hugs to you!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Karen, I am so sorry for the loss of your dear mother. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.:grouphug:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

It's so hard to lose your mom....I lost mine not long ago...it never gets easier either. (sorry) You just do what you gotta do....and you'll get through this. We are here for you, if you need us...


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Just saw your post as we returned home from NY. I am sooo sorry for the loss of your Mom. You will be in my prayers :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Karen I am so sorry, may your mom rest in peace.
It's so hard losing a mom, I know you will have many times where you feel so overwhelmed, I will keep you and you dad in my prayers


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Such a sad loss for you and your family, I'm so sorry.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Karen - I'm so very sorry for your loss. It's so hard losing a mom. Sending you hugs. :grouphug:


----------



## majik921 (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Lmojeda (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm so sorry for ur loss prayer to u and ur family!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Prayers for you and your Dad. God will bring you the strength and the courage.
Sending you hugs and my deepest sympathies.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

My sincere condolences--I lost my dad on Dec 29th eleven years ago so I truly know what you're going through. You and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss! I will remember you, your dad & your family in my prayers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Karen, I am so very sorry about your loss. May God grant you peace and comfort of your difficult journey.


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Karen, I am so sorry for your loss. You will be in my prayers.


----------



## luvmybabe (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm so very sorry. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Karen,
So very sorry for your loss. My deepest condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss.
With deepest sympathy,
Deborah


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Sorry to hear this news Karen. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers. May the wonderful memories help you at this difficult time.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

I want to thank you all for your words of comfort. It means so much to me to have your support. The last few days have been really difficult with making the arrangments and such. It helps if I keep really busy during the day, but the nights are really hard. Not sleeping well at all. A few of you have mentioned that you have lost a loved one. How did you get through the nights. I just can't seem to turn my mind off. I keep reliving the last few days with mom and thinking about what the future will be like without her.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Karen - I'm just seeing this. So sad for you and your family. Sending lots of prayers your way.

IMHO, having lost both my Dad and Mom and well as my Husband, I still feel that losing one's Mother is the hardest thing most people will ever go through. It's been almost 8 years since I lost my Mother and I still dream about her and talk to her daily.

Hugs to you.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

We lost Dad a few years ago. He was a single parent raising us and he was the most amazing man. For me, the pain has not gotten easier ~ it just changes. Sometimes I'm "fine" and other times I am crying myself to sleep. I wish there were a magic wand to take away your pain. My only wisdom to share is to allow yourself to grieve. Don't expect anything and just ride the moments as they come. Don't apologize for sadness or joy, you are entitled to both. Big, big hugs dear friend.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

it was 5 years ago yesterday that we lost my Dad and it really hasn't gotten easier. My Mom, my sister and myself were all with him at the end and I can still see that moment like it was yesterday. Some times I'm fine and some times the grief is so overwhelming. Holidays and special occasions are the worst. It just seems so unfair that he's not here to share this with us. I find it doesn't get any better with time, you just learn to adapt and carry on. Just be thankful for all the years you had with you Mom and know she wouldn't want for you to be in so much pain. (((((hugs)))))


----------

